# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد کرج رشته it چه رتبه ای میخواد ؟؟

## tapesh77

سلام دوستان برای قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد کرج رشته فناوری اطلاعات چه رتبه ای لازم هست ؟ 
شهریه دانشگاه رو کسی اطلاع داره ؟؟ 
کلا دانشگاه آزاد واحد کرج چطور دانشگاهی هست ؟؟ 
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## ali1st

چقدر هولی بزار دفترچه ها بیاد شاید بدون کنکور باشه اما از افشار پرسیدم میگفت بهتر از غیر انتفاعیی ها و پیام نور های اطراف خیلی بهتره البته برو تو سایتشهیئت علمی شو ببین البته گول اینو نخور که نوشته هفتمین دانشگاه برتر چون یک بار سه تا مقاله آی اس داد اینطور شد

----------


## tapesh77

> چقدر هولی بزار دفترچه ها بیاد شاید بدون کنکور باشه اما از افشار پرسیدم میگفت بهتر از غیر انتفاعیی ها و پیام نور های اطراف خیلی بهتره البته برو تو سایتشهیئت علمی شو ببین البته گول اینو نخور که نوشته هفتمین دانشگاه برتر چون یک بار سه تا مقاله آی اس داد اینطور شد


ممنون ولی خوب باید تحقیق کرد دیگه  :Yahoo (106): 
اونطور که من فهمیدم با کنکوره ظاهرا .
توی رتبه بندی دانشگاه های آزاد سوم هست تو کشور . 
این دانشگاه که ثبت نام بومی و استانی و ... نداره ؟ چون من شهرستانم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tapesh77

دوستان راهنمایی کنید  :Yahoo (2): 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2013films

رتبه کنکورت چند شده ؟؟ ( با سهمیه )

----------


## tapesh77

> رتبه کنکورت چند شده ؟؟ ( با سهمیه )


سهمیه 40000
کشوری 100000 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

